# Now What?



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

DELETED by OP


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Just like they say...
"No such thing as scrap..only firewood!!"


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I see some nice lids for boxes in that piece of wood.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I see a nice blue flame in the fire place on a cold winter night with a nice cup of coffee in one hand and a nice book in the other..  and my feet up on a nice warm foot stool..  can you see it..  saying I'm sure glad I got that log out of that guys pickup 

=========

====


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

I see a nice foot stool or end table.


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

vikingcraftsman said:


> I see some nice lids for boxes in that piece of wood.


John... I was gonna chuck this piece up in my lathe but I'm 99% sure it would grenade and I'm doubtful that it could be resawn. I would like to make one of those crafty picture frames out of it but all of the interesting grain and inclusions are in the middle.



tdublyou said:


> I see a nice foot stool or end table.


Tim... If it were round, it would only be about 7” in diameter.



bobj3 said:


> I see a nice blue flame in the fire place on a cold winter night with a nice cup of coffee in one hand and a nice book in the other..  and my feet up on a nice warm foot stool..  can you see it..  saying I'm sure glad I got that log out of that guys pickup


I'm glad I was a here long enough to amuse you.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Put some finish on it and see the color, then just keep it around for a conversation piece. It may be in time you will find a unique application for it. Woodworking isn't always making something, sometimes it's releasing the inner beauty of the piece of wood.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

My mind doesn't run towards what could be called "creative" but, that's way to pretty to burn. 
Maybe a lamp base? A base for a nice vase of figurine?
See, I'm really not creative.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

I would make a couple of bandsaw boxes out of it myself or even just one big bandsaw box the thing is to pretty to cut up in my opinion.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

That piece would make one heck of a nice bandsaw box. Is it deep enough?

Perhaps a desktop clock or weather station using small inserts...

dish it out for a bowl?? with all those checks, don't know if she'd hold up though???

If you'd sandwich the piece between two pieces of 3/4 ply using 2 faced tape, you should be able to resaw without much trouble...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*Fwiw*

FWIW, considering the size of the piece, I see a nice, small clock countersunk into the center.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

What about using a plunge router, a circle template and a dish cutting bit to hollow out a small bowl? I love the grain!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You should see the tons of the same type of wood in the fire wood lot and the tree remover yard, they cut it out of the trees and put it in pile and haul it off to the dump because it's to hard on the log splitter...and no one want's it, most of the time it's to big to get into the fire place..

=========


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> I see a nice blue flame in the fire place on a cold winter night with a nice cup of coffee in one hand and a nice book in the other..  and my feet up on a nice warm foot stool..  can you see it..  saying I'm sure glad I got that log out of that guys pickup





bobj3 said:


> You should see the tons of the same type of wood in the fire wood lot and the tree remover yard, they cut it out of the trees and put it in pile and haul it off to the dump because it's to hard on the log splitter...and no one want's it, most of the time it's to big to get into the fire place...


I think you made your point in the first quote but you had to reinforce that opinion with a second firewood reference... but hey... thats fine too.

I came here to get ideas and and share a little when I could, but in hindsight, but I guess my idea of interesting might be so beneath your's that it is of no value to this forum in general.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

I just thought of another thing that would be pretty cool if you could make it a little thinner like say an inch or so, carve or burn the word "keys" or your family name or something like it into and then put hooks or dowels on it and hang it on the wall as a Key holder would look beautiful on the wall and im sure a focal point of conversation to guests.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

DGK as you can see there are a lot more positive ideas in this thread then negative ones. Don't let one bad apple spoil the whole bunch.  Go ahead and make something with it. Be sure to post a picture when you are done. Lots of great suggestions here.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Good going Bob.

I wish people would always reply with quote so when the OP get's PO'd and delete's their post, I could still see what it was.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

Right on.. I don't like to upset anyone but I just tell it like I see it..

=========



RJM60 said:


> Good going Bob.
> 
> I wish people would always reply with quote so when the OP get's PO'd and delete's their post, I could still see what it was.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> Right on.. I don't like to upset anyone but I just tell it like I see it..
> 
> =========


Please be aware that comments like the ones you posted in this thread can be offensive to members and in the future refrain from posting them as they aren't constructive to the topic at hand.

It's sad to see that DGK removed his post, I saw the wood earlier and it looked like a really nice piece of wood. I'm going to close this post to avoid any further issues with the subject, I encourage DGK to repost his thread so we can continue the conversation on a clean slate. 

In the future, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it. I refer everyone to the Member Respect Policy.

Link: http://www.routerforums.com/routerf...rums-com-member-respect-policy-must-read.html


----------

